
Will Pluto Be the Last Habitable World? - okket
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/will-pluto-be-the-last-habitable-world/
======
reindeerer
No, see Eris, Sedna, Makemake, Haumea and numerous other worlds further out in
the Kuiper belt

------
PaulHoule
Pluto might be a desirable spot for habitation in the next 100 years. It
certainly doesn't lack in volatiles: the earth looks positively dry in
comparison.

